

Free Website and Linux Server Monitoring - kn9
https://nixstats.com
Website monitoring
1 minute interval
notification via e-mail&#x2F;pushover&#x2F;pushbullet&#x2F;SMS (free, fair use policy)
Performance tracking (time to first byte, dns, connection and total time)
Custom public status page, change the logo, custom cname (status.yourcompany.com), create multiple status pages. Example<p>Server monitoring
Monitor linux based servers
1 minute interval (with average&#x2F;high&#x2F;lows)
Notification via e-mail&#x2F;pushover&#x2F;pushbullet&#x2F;SMS (free, fair use policy)
Process level monitoring for the last 24 hours
Custom public status page, change the logo, custom cname (status.yourcompany.com), create multiple status pages. Example<p>NIXStats is currently in beta status any feedback is much appreciated, reply to this topic or use the feedback tool on the site.<p>Sign up for a free beta account at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nixstats.com and use the invite code WHT.
======
ice303
Asks for invitation code

~~~
kn9
You can use BETA as the invitation code

~~~
ice303
Thank you. Testing.

